# 2012 LS Vibration at 50 - 55 MPH



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS A/T and have a little aove 6K miles on the car and it has a slight vibration at 50 - 55 MPH

Took it to the dealer yesterday and they feel the vibration and Balanced the tires. they never said if they were out of balance, They road tested againa dn said the vibration they feel is road vibration. I am not byuing it. 

Road vibration would not occur only at 50 - 55 MPH and it would go away if you changed lanes. 

Again this is a Slight Vibration in the Steering Wheel and passenger said they can feel slightly also. 

Has anyone else had this condition?

What was done to correct it?


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Bent rim, belt shifted in the tire, or a combination
Rotate from front to back and see if it goes away, if the steering wheel is shimmying then its in the front, if you feel it in the seat its in the back.
The LS has steel wheels, I see those bent all the time and you can only tell on a tire balancer really watching it, Have you hit anything like a big pothole?

I had a car that was doing the same thing you described, replaced all 4 wheels, and it was still there. Belt shifted in 2 of the tires barely noticeable (bridgestones)


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

Update
Dealer Road Forced the tires and spun them on the rims due to excessive runout and it was better for a few hundred miles but is slowly coming back again and all i get is NO ABNORMAL vibration found. When is a vibration at speed Normal. I asked them to replace the tires and the dealer said NO this will not fix the issue. I said it is worth a try.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call GM. At that mileage you shouldn't have any vibration unless you either hit something or a tire has an internal failure. Out of curiosity, does the vibration get worse or better as you continue to speed up past 55? (Maybe tough to tell in Maryland unless you get on a road such as the Capital Beltway where 55 is the minimum speed.)


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

it actually goes away at speeds above 55


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - which transmission and gear? I've never seen a vibration that goes away as the speed increases unless it's gear related.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the 1.8L A/T it happens in 4th 5th and 6th


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverfox said:


> I have the 1.8L A/T it happens in 4th 5th and 6th


Call GM and file a case with them. This is obviously not being handled correctly if you have to keep coming back.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a case with GM and all i am getting is the dealer says "No Abnormal Vibration" 
After they roadforced balanced and noted that there is excessive runout on the tires it got better for a while now is getting more noticeable. i asked for the tires to be replaced as this is what i have heard could be the issue and the dealer said NO this would not cause any vibration what you feel is normal. Normal Vibration on a new car what are they talking about?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know there are a lot of Chevy dealerships in the DC area. Go to a different dealership and have their service adviser ride with you in both your car and then in a brand new car. Compare the two rides.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverfox said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LS A/T and have a little aove 6K miles on the car and it has a slight vibration at 50 - 55 MPH
> 
> Took it to the dealer yesterday and they feel the vibration and Balanced the tires. they never said if they were out of balance, They road tested againa dn said the vibration they feel is road vibration. I am not byuing it.
> 
> ...




silverfox,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your concerns as well as frustrations. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I received a call from GM the case i opened a while back and they told me their supervisor told them that there is no Abnormal vibration and the excessive runout the tires is not a warranty item it is a wear item. Thats is a bout the worst answer i have ever heard. Dealer admith excessive tire runout and to me no abnormal vibration means they feel the vibration but dont know how to fix it and GM or the dealer dont want to fix the issue for me...

I have owned several GM cars as well as others and never had such a bad experience in my life. This is horrible and I am to the point where I will never buy another GM car again. Looks like i am going to have to switch to FORD and sell the Cruze as I cannot take the Vibration and coolant smell.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding is that at 6K miles the tires are still under full B2B warranty. If the dealer is saying it's the tires they should replace all four of them - not just one or two, but all four to correct the vibration.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also, find another dealership immediately. This one obviously doesn't care about GM's reputation or your satisfaction.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks I am honestly at the point of giving up. This has been an ongoing battle for months now and have been asking about the tires from day one the car now has 15K on it as i drive it everyday and getting tired of all the issues. I got a new car to get rid of the issues but i am starting to think i made a huge mistake. Wish i kept my 1995 GMC Jimmy. That was a reliable great running truck. 

The other issue is the next closest dealer on my way anywhere is in Gaithersburg MD 30 + miles from my house and hard to drop off with the hours i work. I know my fault but thought GM and the dealer would figure this out and did not want to involve other dealers with an ongoing issue. 

thanks for your advice


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I contacted Stacey as asked and all i got from here was basically you already have a case open you have to deal with them 

I have responded to Stacy 3 times to let her know the case i have with GM is not going anywhere because the dealer says no abnormal vibration. it continues to get worse a little at a time and I am seriously getting nervous to drive it. I keep thinking what is going to break while i am driving at highway speeds. 

I have learned that GM does NOT care about their customers and I know not to EVER BUY another new GM vehicle again


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Take it in, drive it with them. There's nothing Customer service on GM's side can do if the dealer reports back to them that there isn't an issue.

I've got 2 truely horrible dealers close by me that I've gotten fed up with, but I've found one GREAT one with hours til 11 PM. It may be way far out of your way (down in Chantilly, VA), but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

what is the name of the dealer you go to?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pohanka Chevrolet


----------

